
Do Intelligent People Drink More Alcohol? (2010) - littlegiantcap
http://news.discovery.com/human/do-intelligent-people-drink-more-alcohol.html
======
001sky
Odd this post keeps coming up, syndicated from 2010.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715943>

~~~
gurraman
Probably attempts to remedy hungover-anxiety.

------
brink
Is this anything else than ego padding for those who like beer?

~~~
yen223
"Do intelligent people enjoy padding their egos?"

